# Teleombardia: insulti a Diletta Leotta. La replica di Ravezzani.



## admin (16 Marzo 2018)

Nel corso della replica notturna di Top Calcio 24, la regia ha dimenticando di mandare in onda la pubblicità, ha trasmesso un fuorionda nel corso del quale si parlava di Diletta Leotta. Insultati alla giornalista, da parte dei presenti in studio.

Sui social è stato anche diffuso il video. Ecco la replica di Ravezzani:"Un fuori onda andato alle 4 del mattino per un errore di marcatura dell’emissionista (in diretta c’era pubblicità) diffuso poi sul web da vermi come lei. Pessima conversazione privata, comunque, e mi scuso a nome di tutti con una collega molto brava e preparata".

*VIDEO QUI* --) twitter.com/joecarroll21/status/974580710731337728


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel corso della replica notturna di Top Calcio 24, la regia ha dimenticando di mandare in onda la pubblicità, ha trasmesso un fuorionda nel corso del quale si parlava di Diletta Leotta. Insultati alla giornalista, da parte dei presenti in studio.
> 
> Sui social è stato anche diffuso il video, poi sparito. Ecco la replica di Ravezzani:"Un fuori onda andato alle 4 del mattino per un errore di marcatura dell’emissionista (in diretta c’era pubblicità) diffuso poi sul web da vermi come lei. Pessima conversazione privata, comunque, e mi scuso a nome di tutti con una collega molto brava e preparata".



il video c'è ancora  De Cerame ci è andato giù pesante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2018)

E' andato in onda in tutta Italia, perchè mai chi l'ha messo su Twitter dovrebbe essere un "verme"'


----------



## vannu994 (16 Marzo 2018)

Ho visto ora il video, che eleganza ahahahahahaahahahhaah, che grandissima figura di M**** ahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il video c'è ancora  De Cerame ci è andato giù pesante



non ho capito... era per caso il ritrovo annuale dei membri dell' accademia della crusca?


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel corso della replica notturna di Top Calcio 24, la regia ha dimenticando di mandare in onda la pubblicità, ha trasmesso un fuorionda nel corso del quale si parlava di Diletta Leotta. Insultati alla giornalista, da parte dei presenti in studio.
> 
> Sui social è stato anche diffuso il video, poi sparito. Ecco la replica di Ravezzani:"Un fuori onda andato alle 4 del mattino per un errore di marcatura dell’emissionista (in diretta c’era pubblicità) diffuso poi sul web da vermi come lei. Pessima conversazione privata, comunque, e mi scuso a nome di tutti con una collega molto brava e preparata".



Aahhahaah quanto godo? Miserabili schiavi


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il video c'è ancora  De Cerame ci è andato giù pesante



che hanno detto?


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2018)

Nei fuorionda si dice di tutto e di più

Dovrebbero licenziare il responsabile che ha commesso una leggerezza del genere


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel corso della replica notturna di Top Calcio 24, la regia ha dimenticando di mandare in onda la pubblicità, ha trasmesso un fuorionda nel corso del quale si parlava di Diletta Leotta. Insultati alla giornalista, da parte dei presenti in studio.
> 
> Sui social è stato anche diffuso il video. Ecco la replica di Ravezzani:"Un fuori onda andato alle 4 del mattino per un errore di marcatura dell’emissionista (in diretta c’era pubblicità) diffuso poi sul web da vermi come lei. Pessima conversazione privata, comunque, e mi scuso a nome di tutti con una collega molto brava e preparata".
> 
> *VIDEO QUI* --) twitter.com/joecarroll21/status/974580710731337728



up


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2018)

Comunque è pazzescco, Diletta ce l'hanno sempre in bocca tutti


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2018)

Quanto è quotata la rivolta delle femministe?

Anzi, forse stavolta no. Perchè NON si tratta di una cessa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanto è quotata la rivolta delle femministe?
> 
> Anzi, forse stavolta no. Perchè NON si tratta di una cessa.



AHAAHAHAH!!!! Infatti!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Marzo 2018)

Chapeau 

Ora parte la crociata contro il sessismo!11!!


----------



## Il Genio (16 Marzo 2018)

Una che se fa e foto co gli spaghetti su ebbocce, je piace er *****


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Marzo 2018)

una che fa foto così è una maiala, je piace er c...

Ha parlato il rettore di Harvard?


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Marzo 2018)

Da notare con che disinvoltura è passato dal parlare di Diletta a riprendere la trasmissione ahahahahahah


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel corso della replica notturna di Top Calcio 24, la regia ha dimenticando di mandare in onda la pubblicità, ha trasmesso un fuorionda nel corso del quale si parlava di Diletta Leotta. Insultati alla giornalista, da parte dei presenti in studio.
> 
> Sui social è stato anche diffuso il video. Ecco la replica di Ravezzani:"Un fuori onda andato alle 4 del mattino per un errore di marcatura dell’emissionista (in diretta c’era pubblicità) diffuso poi sul web da vermi come lei. Pessima conversazione privata, comunque, e mi scuso a nome di tutti con una collega molto brava e preparata".
> 
> *VIDEO QUI* --) twitter.com/joecarroll21/status/974580710731337728



Commenti sobri visti i protagonisti del video. Mi aspettavo di peggio.


----------



## fdl68 (16 Marzo 2018)

ma perchè c'è qualcuno che guarda Ravezzani su Telelombardia?


----------



## addox (16 Marzo 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> ma perchè c'è qualcuno che guarda Ravezzani su Telelombardia?



Alle 4 di mattina.
Stica.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Marzo 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> ma perchè c'è qualcuno che guarda Ravezzani su Telelombardia?


.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2018)

Discussione normalissima, non capisco cosa ci sia di offensivo.
Per me vengono offese le donne normali che non pubblicano foto erotiche, perchè il cz piace a tutte mica solo a quelle che fan le foto.
(ragionamento che giustamente uno ha fatto in studio)


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> ma perchè c'è qualcuno che guarda Ravezzani su Telelombardia?



Io spesso. E' un must, come QSVS, sono meglio di Skyf.


----------



## sacchino (16 Marzo 2018)

Ha detto quello che pensano milioni di Italiani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel corso della replica notturna di Top Calcio 24, la regia ha dimenticando di mandare in onda la pubblicità, ha trasmesso un fuorionda nel corso del quale si parlava di Diletta Leotta. Insultati alla giornalista, da parte dei presenti in studio.
> 
> Sui social è stato anche diffuso il video. Ecco la replica di Ravezzani:"Un fuori onda andato alle 4 del mattino per un errore di marcatura dell’emissionista (in diretta c’era pubblicità) diffuso poi sul web da vermi come lei. Pessima conversazione privata, comunque, e mi scuso a nome di tutti con una collega molto brava e preparata".
> 
> *VIDEO QUI* --) twitter.com/joecarroll21/status/974580710731337728



Weeeee weeeee non parlate male di Vito Elia che è un mio carissimo amico da tipo 20 anni


----------



## Sotiris (16 Marzo 2018)

Top Calcio 24 è un bar con le telecamere, così va preso, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Weeeee weeeee non parlate male di Vito Elia che è un mio carissimo amico da tipo 20 anni



vito elia è un grande milanista, altro che quel pagliaccio di ruiu. 

cmq hanno detto cose volgari, ma vere. 
una che fa quelle foto, se li va a cercare gli insulti. 
anche il fatto del cellulare hackerato, mi sa che era tutta una cosa creata ad arte per far parlare di sè.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vito elia è un grande milanista, altro che quel pagliaccio di ruiu.
> 
> cmq hanno detto cose volgari, ma vere.
> una che fa quelle foto, se li va a cercare gli insulti.
> anche il fatto del cellulare hackerato, mi sa che era tutta una cosa creata ad arte per far parlare di sè.



No ma Vito è un personaggio incredibile, io lo conosco da una vita e lo vedo spesso. L'ultima volta che sono andato in trasmissione è perché c'era lui. Diciamo che è molto molto più colto e calcisticamente preparato di quello che sembra. 

Lui ha allenato una vita.


----------



## Kayl (16 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Top Calcio 24 è un bar con le telecamere, così va preso, nel bene e nel male.



magari. Se ci fosse dell'alcol si spiegherebbero molte cose.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Marzo 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> magari. Se ci fosse dell'alcol si spiegherebbero molte cose.



ma per me c'è, prima di andare in onda.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2018)

Dei geni


----------

